# Aerate over septic field?



## Meds613 (Aug 12, 2018)

Greetings everyone.

I will be aerating my lawn for the first time. Does anyone have an experience with aerating over a septic bed / leach field? Should I avoid aerating this area or anything I should know before I proceed?

Thanks!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Just as long as the septic components are deeper than the aerator plug depth 1" to 6", you should be okay. But, if you know a component is buried shallow, then avoid that area to prevent damage.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> Just as long as the septic components are deeper than the aerator plug depth 1" to 6", you should be okay. But, if you know a component is buried shallow, then avoid that area to prevent damage.


+1.

A properly-installed, modern septic system, including the tank, distribution box, and leach field should all be deeper than aeration plug depth. Aeration over the septic field shouldn't cause any harm or trouble to the septic system.

On the other hand, I'm not a proponent of aeration unless your lawn is mechanically compacted from heavy equipment driving over it or other excessive traffic.


----------

